# May 24th trolling (video) Dolphin and Wahoo..



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Little dolphin and a wahoo on board Bodacious......


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Video.. I enjoyed fishing out there by y'all. Lets do it again. Congrats on the fish..that hoo is a STUD!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We enjoyed it too!!! Poor wally......


----------



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job ! Nice gaff work Wade.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool video/tunes and the wade wahoo shuffle escaping the fish that suddenly came alive on the deck. He musta been really big to look big on the go-pro


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great video!!! way to hang on to that hoo wade.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Cool video/tunes and the wade wahoo shuffle escaping the fish that suddenly came alive on the deck. He musta been really big to look big on the go-pro


He was 76.4 Craig....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool video, we use our GoPro the same way, sure makes catching a wide angle view of cockpit easy!

Robert


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice video guys. Wade it looked like that hoo almost took you swimming.


----------

